# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  مشروعي**بوكس الصدقه المنزلي ** من اعدادي

## الهدى1

الله يوفقج عزيزتي وفي ميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ليالي رمضان 
سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في...

----------


## um hind

:Laalahalaallah:  :Kafara:

----------


## Romanove

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيج يالغالية وكثر من أمثالج

وأكيد الدال على الخير كفاعله

فنسأل رب العالمين أننا انكون دوم من أهل الخير والصلاح

----------


## أم هديل

يجزيج الله كل خير على هذي الفكرة
وربي تمها بخير ان شاء الله

----------


## رتل وارتقي

ماشالله عليج اختي 
شوقتيني انشالله بسوي شراتج
وانشالله يكون ف ميزان حسناتج

----------


## فديت اماراتي

واايد حلوه الفكره,,
ان شاء الله بسويها,,
يزاج الله خير حبوبه,,

----------


## سارونة الكويتية

جزاك الله خير
وربي يغفر لج ولوالديج

----------


## ساحرة العيون

روعة الفكرة و الله يوفقج عزيزتي وفي ميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله

----------


## cute MaMa

الله يوفقج ويسهل امرررج
وايد حلوه الفكرررره
واقترح عليج انج تعطينها لناس محتايين انتي 
تعرفينهم امبدال ماتودينها الهلال الاحمر
لأن الاقربون اولى بالمعرووف
واذا ماحصلتي حد وديها الهلال الاحمر
 :Smile: 

وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شالله

----------


## wama

مشكووووورة إختي على الموضوع الفكرة وايد حلو

الله يوفقج ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله

----------


## أم ولوودي

فكرتج وايد حلوة يا أختي انشاءالله يعم الخير على الجميع

----------


## @عصفورة دبي@

فكره واااااااايد حلوه 
يزاج الله خير

----------


## لمسة سحر

جزاك الله خير..انا بعد بسوي زيك انشاءالله

----------


## twinkle

اللهم اغفر لأختنا حشمتي ولوالديها واشرح صدرها ويسر امرها وفرج همها و حقق مناها وأعطها سؤلها آمين وآمين وآمين....

----------


## روح الوداع 22

الله يوفقج عزيزتي وفي ميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله

----------


## moon4w

الله يوفقج عزيزتي وفي ميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله

----------


## اموووووواج

الله يبارك فيج ان شا ءالله في ميزان حسناتج
والله الصاااحه فكره حلوه استمري عليها ..والله يزيدج ان شاء الله من هالاعمال

----------


## القصيدة

الله يوفقج عزيزتي وفي ميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله

----------


## عمة روضانا

الفكرة حلوة ان شاء الله ناوية أطبقها في المدرسة

----------


## ام محمد !!!

ربي يجزاج الجنة ختيه الفاضله..


وربي يغفر لج ولوالديج ولنا ولوالدينا وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمين الاحياء منهم والأموات...


فقكره رائعه ختيه ...



وانا فكرتيه حق رمضان .. حقيبه رمضانيه..

يكون فيها سيديات وكتيبات وهديا بسيطه..
بوزعها على اهليه واليران .. وربيعاتي..
والله الموفق...


ربي يغفر لنا ولكم .. ويبارك لنا في مابقي من شعبان ويبلغنا رمضان..

----------


## مش فايجه

الله يعطيج العافيه عالمشروع الطيب جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## أم عزوزي$

يزاج الله خير ع هالمشروع الطيب

----------


## Desinger

فكرة جميلة جدا ً ..

جزاك ِ الله خيرا ً ..

وان شاء الله نقدر نسوي شراتج ..

تسلمين حبوبة ..

----------


## miare_uae

جزاك الله خير على الموضوع

----------


## ام خموس

موفقين

----------


## بنت الشا..

فكرة حلوة
واليهال بيتعلمون بعد
جزاج الله خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## أم يوسف 85

جزاج الله خير على هالعمل
وياربي يكون في ميزان حسناتج

آنة صارلي كم من يوم حاطة في بالي هالفكرة
بجوف لي حصالة مناسبة 
علشان كل كم من يوم نحط فيها

----------


## فلونة

في ميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله....

أنا مسوية فكرة ثانية وحاطة لي توقيع... وكل من حابة تشارك تتواصل وياي....

----------


## ام الاميره

يزاج الله ألف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج.......
كل ما بجمع مبلغ بدعيلج

----------


## سلفانا

ماشاء الله عليج ...

والله يعطيج على قد نيتج ان شاء الله 

ويباركلج في كل شي ان شاء الله

----------


## سهر الليالي

الله يوفقج في فعل الخير حبوبة بارك الله فيج

----------


## بنت الوطن

في ميزااااااااااااااااااااان حسناتج إن شاء الله

----------


## maha_al_reem

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ملكة

*ما شالله عليك .. الفكرة حلوة وربنا يؤجرك حتى على طرحك للفكرة ..
لأن من سن سنة حسنة فله أجرها وأجر من عمل بها إلى يوم القيامة.*

----------


## دلع فطوم

الله يوفقج الله يرزقنا الزوج الصالح

----------

